# Charlie Tsai's FMC Cube Companion v.2.1



## kidrock2007 (Oct 31, 2010)

link download : http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/cs2/index.php?page=fmc/tools/tools
i want use it ,but i can't .help
i using http://fmc.mustcube.net/fmccomp.php (this is online)


----------



## mrCage (Oct 31, 2010)

kidrock2007 said:


> link download : http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/cs2/index.php?page=fmc/tools/tools
> i want use it ,but i can't .help
> i using http://fmc.mustcube.net/fmccomp.php (this is online)



Download the version with rubikplayer included. Unzip the content and run the fmccomp file. Make sure to allow block content to make the applet work!!

Per


----------

